# Why are DTG Vendor sites terrible?



## printkeg (Jan 6, 2011)

I have been looking over the websites of some of the DTG vendors and its a little scary - and I'm not talking about the ink costs. I'm talking about their websites! I don't want to bring negative attention to an industry I am very excited to be enter soon but DANG.

Seriously, you would think that companies trying to sell $20,000 machines and $200 ink bottles would spruce it up a bit. Many of them have dated websites, missing images on their shopping carts, poorly organized content etc. The only thing, I can say is that they seem to all offer decent videos. 

Not that this has anything to do with machine competence, but the Veloci Jet XL has a great site showcasing their machines, and the Neoflex has probably the best video. Has anyone else noticed this at all?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

If you think that is bad, wait until you get the anchor in your shop if you can get anyone from sales to talk to you. We had one heck of a time just purchasing the thing and post sales training and support is really suspect. 

To be fair though, this is common in the graphics industry. We found the same thing with vinyl cutters and promo product companies.


----------



## sweetts (Apr 4, 2010)

I am looking at an anajet anyone have experience with their post sales support staff?


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

people don't buy $20k machines from a website. you call them and see it in person.


----------



## printkeg (Jan 6, 2011)

It is true that you don't necessarily buy a $20,000 machine through the website, BUT if you sell machines this expensive shouldn't your website be good? It is just an evaluation based on trying to get information I need to make better decisions. I just think they should spend a little more energy on their websites.


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

jiarby said:


> people don't buy $20k machines from a website. you call them and see it in person.


People don't buy cars without seeing them in person, typically, and yet even Kia has a website that would blow most DTG suppliers out of the water..... And most Kia's probably cost less than what we business-owners tend to invest in these ridiculous DTG printers! I don't think anyone was going to make a buying decision based on the website, but it certainly says a few things about the company you will be doing business with.

Do you want to see a website that looks like it was put up overnight (and might disappear just as quickly), or something that puts the company's best foot forward?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

As long as the website has the specs on the machine and nothing real fancy that would be fine. A picture would be great but not required. 

What I find funny is sometimes you really have to dig to find a phone number or contact information on some of these places.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Websites are mostly an illusion.....Often times a very ordinary company can be disguised behind a very "spectacular" website....


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Their main focus is their equipment. If you need more info. They can do a Proof of concept.


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

> and yet even Kia has a website that would blow most DTG suppliers out of the water.....


Kia sold 5.75 MILLION vehicles in 2010. That pays for alot of web development. 

How many DTG units does the biggest vendor sell a year?


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

Think about it, is YOUR website horrible?? Would you want to present that image to YOUR customers??

I agree that most vendor websites leave a lot to be desired and DTG tops the list of awful.


----------



## printkeg (Jan 6, 2011)

I just think in today's world, people selling almost anything should have a website...which most do i assume. But if you are selling such high cost equipment and want to be take seriously, a website is one HUGE place to start. 

Before buying anything I will be going to visit vendors and visiting a couple conferences, but it can be frustrating when doing online research. Thanks everyone for posting your responses!


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

I'll jump in here. We try to make our websites as informative as possible, easy to navigate and also attractive. There is no benefit to just having a website if you are not going to be proactive in maintaining it. Search engine optimization requires that you be diligent about the content on your website. That being said, a website is not just about giving the visitor information to make a buying decision, it is also about getting them to contact you - as the reality is that person to person contact needs to be initiated before anything can be sold.

I'd like to hear some feedback on our new website - as we have evolved our company name from SWF East to ColDesi, Inc. Some things on the new site may not be 100% accurate or up to date yet, but the lion's share is current. Our website is listed in my signature line below.

Thanks,


----------



## printkeg (Jan 6, 2011)

Website optimization, conversion tracking, and good accessible content is part of aesthetics. Your new website is a far cry better than the other SWF East website. Good job. I hope the other vendors follow suit. 

Everything is better organized, no missing images on your cart anymore, and the site is "cleaner" looking overall.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

I do not shame about my web site among all DTG and more. Actually I am proud of my team. We carry so many products than any others.
1. In house web Dan
2. In house network personel. Kim
3. Two full time graphic designers. Mellissa, Colleen
4. State of art equipment in house studio (just built). Lights, microphone, camera video and photo shot.

If you are talented and look for job please contact us. Not just website designer. Every dept' has opening.
We are in hiring mood. This month only. Joe from Anatol, Leonard from Epson, Ann for accounting, Master Degree on accounting who was in charge of 150mil company, Mark from Pepboy engineering, Lai from China R&D, Cha Master on engineering from Korea, Won from SWF. Tajima technician. Join us be a AA family. We may can offer better job for you.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I'd like to hear some feedback on our new website


You can post a request for feedback on your website in our Site Reviews/Design Reviews section of the forum here.


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

I think a lot of business owners, and that includes businesses of all sizes are still in the "look, I have a website!" mode, and don't realize that websites aren't new anymore, and simply having one doesn't make you cutting edge. There's a science to making a website both attractive and useful, and it takes a lot of time and effort. 

As more and more companies realize that customers do factor the appearance and usefulness of a company website into their buying equation, I'm betting a lot of sites will get better.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

Chris,

I read your request to blog on the new website before it was edited. You are certainly welcome to blog on it. Make sure you mention the link to the site early and often!


----------



## printkeg (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi Don. We added you to our blog.


----------

